# Had a seizure really need help



## JG941 (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay so this morning I beliebe I had a seizure I have been going through terrible withdrawal from klonopin and temazepam. I was on 3mg a day and 30 mg a night for a little over 3 months my doctor took me off all of them cold turkey and gave me 1 (10mg mylan) vallium to take at night time. and not only do I not feel anything (researched rhat mylan don't work) my drug withdrawals have been terrible. I've gone through opiate .. Crack.... And all types of withdrawals and it's been nothing like this. My question is how did I have a seizure on this vallium isn't it supposed to keep me stable as my doctor said or is it not enough he always gives me baby doses when I'm 21. I looked it up and 10 mg vallium isn't much. he didn't even taper me off my klonopin nor temazepam. All I remember is feeling weird going to bathroom and I woke up on the floor im all twitchy and went Into my room and grabbed a klonopin I saved for emergency. My phyciatrist never listens to me and I feel like what he did to me was very unfair last time I saw him. all I do is lay in bed all day long till i get my vallium and have never felt so ****ty before I can't even function. What is the best advice you guys have? Idk what to do im giving up and might just go back to (illegal) stuff to cope with my anxiety all my doctor gives me is antidepressants and its been 5 years with 2 doctors and its all they ever give me when I even have a blood test done showing I digest them wrong. Benzos are the only relief I've ever had im not sure what to do. Sorry if I posted this in the wrong place


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

It is often difficult to distinguish seizures from a syncopal event without it being witnessed. You can have twitching from syncope as well.

Depending on what you were doing in the bathroom, i.e. baring down for a movement, you could have had a vasovagal response lowering rate and pressure contributing to syncope.

Sure, it could have been drug related, but difficult to say.

I hope you find a way to complete a full detox and are successful in a finding a non pharmaceutical solution, though I know that isn't possible for everyone.


----------

